

Things You Didn't Know Dropbox Could Do - piokuc
http://mashable.com/2012/10/26/dropbox-tips-and-tricks/

======
Mister_Snuggles
Most of these apply to any service that shares a folder on your computer with
other computers.

Things that are unique to Dropbox: \- "Favourite" files \- Upload via URL \-
Host Web Pages

I use SugarSync and everything else seems to be stuff that I can do with that
service. Of course, there's thing that SugarSync does that Dropbox doesn't
seem to (like multiple sync'd folders instead of just a ~/Dropbox folder).
Ditto going the other direction - SugarSync doesn't have an official Linux
client, which is a bit of a pain point for me.

